# [pfSense] intel 2200bg mess



## lizardbsd (May 13, 2010)

According to the Freebsd 7.2 man pages for iwi, it states that i should load the following in /boot/loader.conf

```
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
if_iwi_load="YES"
wlan_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
iwi_bss_load="YES"
iwi_ibss_load="YES"
iwi_monitor_load="YES"
```

`ifconfig iwi0` shows the device is up and running.I tried to scan `ifconfig iwi0 scan`, but it just hangs, I looked up the boot log and found the following 


```
can't re-use a leaf (iwi)!
module_register: module pci/iwi already exists!
Module pci/iwi failed to register: 17
```

Iam not sure if this means that the mini pci is not functioning, 
Any help would be deemly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## lme@ (May 14, 2010)

If the scan hangs, kill it with ctrl+c and then run `# ifconfig iwi0 list scan`. That's a cached version of the scan results.


----------



## lizardbsd (May 14, 2010)

```
wizard# ifconfig iwi0 list scan
wizard#
```
--> returns nothing no aps found
However. when i 
	
	



```
ifconfig iwi0 list sta
 ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI IDLE  TXSEQ  RXSEQ CAPS FLAG
00:0e:35:58:61:db    0    6   1M 0.0  300      0      0      A
```

Any other suggestions, hmm :\


----------



## lizardbsd (May 15, 2010)

can anyone please help regarding this matter?


----------



## sossego (May 16, 2010)

Did you try creating a wlan device?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8784


----------



## Karu (May 16, 2010)

On my FreeBSD 8 box i got my intel 2200 wifi card working:
loader.conf:
	
	



```
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
if_iwi_load="YES"
```

and my in my rc.vonf file:

```
wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA inet 192.168.1.110 netmask 0xffffff00"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```


----------



## lizardbsd (May 16, 2010)

Cloning only works on freebsd 8.0 and I am running freebsd 7.2.Is there a way around this on 7.2?


----------



## bschmidt (May 16, 2010)

Can you show the output of `# iconfig iwi0` and your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## lizardbsd (May 16, 2010)

```
ifconfig iwi0
```


```
iwi0: flags=68943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,PPROMISC,MONITOR> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:0e:35:58:61:db
	inet6 fe80::20e:35ff:fe58:61db%iwi0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.1.1
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect <monitor>
	status: associated
	ssid none channel 7 (2442 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:0e:35:58:61:db
	authmode OPEN privacy OFF scanvalid 10 bgscan bgscanintvl 300
	bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11g 7 roam:rate11g 5 protmode OFF
```

Since iam on pfsense. I dont have an rc.conf


----------



## bschmidt (May 16, 2010)

Your card is running in monitor mode, I guess that is the reason you don't get any scan results. Can you run
`# ifconfig iwi0 down`
`# ifconfig iwi0 mediaopt sta`
`# ifconfig iwi0 up`
`# ifconfig iwi0 scan`
?

Or alternatively remove

```
iwi_ibss_load="YES"
iwi_monitor_load="YES"
```
from /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## lizardbsd (May 16, 2010)

I removed both modules monitor ibss modules. 

```
ifconfig iwi0
iwi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:0e:35:58:61:db
	inet6 fe80::20e:35ff:fe58:61db%iwi0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.1.1
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
	ssid none channel 11 (2462 Mhz 11g)
	authmode OPEN privacy OFF bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan
	bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11g 7 roam:rate11g 5
```

Now its not in monitor mode, however this produces 

```
# ifconfig iwi0 mediaopt sta
ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA (media): Device not configured
```


----------



## bschmidt (May 16, 2010)

Ok, correct. It seems to be in the correct mode now, due to lack of either MONITOR or HOSTAP in the flags. Does scan work now?


----------



## lizardbsd (May 16, 2010)

No it still hangs==> 
	
	



```
ifconfig iwi0 scan
```
Returns nothing ==> 
	
	



```
ifconfig iwi0 list scan
```
:\


----------



## bschmidt (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure it can find something? 
Just try to connect to your network, it might work. You might also want to enable various debugging options, maybe those reveal something useful
`# wlandebug -i iwi0 +scan +auth +assoc +state`


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2010)

lizardbsd said:
			
		

> Since iam on pfsense. I dont have an rc.conf



You should have mentioned that right away.


----------



## lizardbsd (May 16, 2010)

Well Thanks I posted this topic there, This is the output of the
	
	



```
wlandebug -i iwi0 +scan +auth +assoc +state
```


```
iwi0: sta_pick_bss: no scan candidate
iwi0: scan_next: done, restart [ticks 74105, dwell min 2 scanend 2147487453]
iwi0: scan_next: chan  14g ->   1g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan   1g ->   6g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan   6g ->  11g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan  11g ->   7g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan   7g ->  13g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan  13g ->   2g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan   2g ->   3g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan   3g ->   4g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: scan_next: chan   4g ->   5g [active, dwell min 2 max 20]
iwi0: permanently promiscuous mode enabled
iwi0: ieee80211_cancel_scan: cancel active scan
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_flush
iwi0: scan_next: done, [ticks 74222, dwell min 2 scanend 2147487453]
iwi0: notify scan done
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_update: no scanner support for mode 8
iwi0: ieee80211_create_ibss: creating ibss
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_update: no scanner support for mode 8
iwi0: ieee80211_create_ibss: creating ibss
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_update: no scanner support for mode 8
iwi0: ieee80211_create_ibss: creating ibss
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_update: no scanner support for mode 8
iwi0: ieee80211_create_ibss: creating ibss
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_update: no scanner support for mode 8
iwi0: ieee80211_create_ibss: creating ibss
iwi0: ieee80211_scan_update: no scanner support for mode 8
iwi0: ieee80211_create_ibss: creating ibss
```


----------



## bschmidt (May 17, 2010)

Something is forcing your card into a mode you don't want to use. I have no clue about what pfsense is doing, but this seems all wrong. Can you figure out what commands pfsense does use?


----------

